# Madia elegans in the Western US



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi,

I have become acquainted with Madia elegans, aka tarweed, for the past three years around my region in Southern Oregon. It blooms over a long period, from mid summer and well into fall, but the flowers are only open in the late evenings and mornings. Honeybees, and other bees, love these flowers. I wrote about the plants here: http://www.amateuranthecologist.com/2015/07/madia-elegans.html

I am curious if anyone else has this plant around their apiaries and if they too have seen honeybees on them? If so, I think they may be highly underrated bee plants. Thanks!


----------

